# The effects of getting a dog fixed while in heat.



## roxy rose's mom (Sep 3, 2008)

We have begun to realize that our Roxie Rose (female!) is going into heat. We have a male pit bullish dog who patrols our fence like he is guarding her (we have called the animal control numerous times with no results). We were going to get her fixed on Monday, but I have a bunch of family coming in for Christmas, so I wanted to wait a week. Is it more dangerous to get her fixed while in heat? There has been no signs of being in heat other than the male dog (nothing swollen or blood of any kind). I am new to the whole dog thing, and we do not want any puppies!

Thanks!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I am not sure abotu dangers reguarding a heat spay, however I know that it is commonly doen. It is generally more pricey though b/c it is a messier procedure. Your vet could definately weigh in better on the pros and cons. And in the meantime, keep your girl away from this dog and any others (male).


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I know with cats they don't want to do it while in heat because there can be bleeding complications due to everything being swollen and more sensitive.I would not leave her in her pen unattended if there is any possability she is in heat.Males will do anything to get to her,even wild dogs will try too.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

My vet won't spay while in season. Takes longer for the surgery due to the increased blood flow to the area.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm not sure. I'd say just ask the vet on this one and go along with what he says.








I had my cat spayed while she was in heat (though I didn't realize it until the vet charged us more for her being in heat) and she was fine.
They tend to charge more because there's more blood, but anything else? I'm not sure.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

If you need advice if she is (in heat)refer to: the bitch in heat in the breeding forum.Question posted last night ,I think and everyone has given her good advice on surviving the 20 something days.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Have heard it is not a good idea.

If you wait until after please make sure you only leash walk her otherwise that male will find a way to get to her if she is left unattended.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

We have spayed rescue dogs in heat and various early stages of pregnancy without a problem. It does cost a little more because the vet has to spend more timeremoving the uterus and making sure there is no bleeding. I had a female spayed last year who was just coming into heat. The spay went fine and only cost $25.00 more. I could be that she isn't actually in heat. The hormaonal changes 2 weeks to a month before can signal males for some reason. One of my boys notices this everytime so I can plan ahead.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

One of my rescues way spayed while she was in heat. Shelter rules....spay before they leave. She developed a horrible infection, including a nasty discharge. We even did an ultrasound to make sure she did not have a tumor since she had a lot of internal swelling. It took heavy duty antibiotics to clear it up. She was also very emaciated at the time. My vet said he would have never spayed a dog in her condition. She might have been the exception, but my vet will not spay them while they are in heat.


----------



## roxy rose's mom (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all. My vet said that they will still do it. They said that she may be in the early stages of heat, but to be careful around this other dog. I feel silly walking her around our fenced in back yard on a leash, but we don't want puppies! I just feel bad because she thinks we are going for a walk every time.


----------

